
Research suggests software piracy hurts adoption of Linux as a desktop OS - nyan4
https://torrentfreak.com/software-piracy-hurts-linux-adoption-research-finds-160221/
======
Kristine1975
I think this begs the question of _why_ people pirate Windows instead of using
Linux.

Because they don't know about Linux?

Because it's easier to get a working Windows installation, e.g. from a friend
who also pirated Windows instead of using Linux?

Because Windows is (supposedly or really) better?

Because people want to use software (e.g. games) which is not (again,
supposedly or really) available for Linux?

~~~
fulafel
Network effects.

